# Riding I saw in Colorado while there this week.



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Just spent several days in Colorado this week.(no I didn't take my bike.) Tons of mountain bikes all over. I did see some road bikers. They were going over Monarch pass. Wow. That is a ride I could never do. Several people were suffering greatly but one poor guy had stopped, had his head down on the bars and just simply looked like he was crying. He went a lot farther than I ever could have.
I was wondering if this was some kind of organized ride. They were all wearing Castelli kits. Well at least for the most part. I wished I could have stopped and urged them on but I just didn't have time. 
I also noticed on my way home that there was a huge amount of old highway from somewhere around Green River. Miles and miles of road that is not being used. Would make for a great one or two day trip. Any Thoughts on this? I am going to Google earth it and see how continous it is. 
Sorry for all the grammer mistakes. Got in way late and am barely awake right now.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Possibly an organized ride, but it's pretty normal for folks to be riding the mountain passes on a regular basis.

It just takes a bit of training and possibly a change in gearing to make it up the passes. Sit and spin and evenutally you will make it.

Ride the Rockies, tour of Colorado, Triple ByPass... My favorite though is a less known ride.. Teh colorado eagle river ride. The 2015 River Ride
spectacular route.


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

80turbota said:


> Just spent several days in Colorado this week.(no I didn't take my bike.) Tons of mountain bikes all over. I did see some road bikers. They were going over Monarch pass. Wow. That is a ride I could never do. Several people were suffering greatly but one poor guy had stopped, had his head down on the bars and just simply looked like he was crying. He went a lot farther than I ever could have.
> I was wondering if this was some kind of organized ride. They were all wearing Castelli kits. Well at least for the most part. I wished I could have stopped and urged them on but I just didn't have time.
> I also noticed on my way home that there was a huge amount of old highway from somewhere around Green River. Miles and miles of road that is not being used. Would make for a great one or two day trip. Any Thoughts on this? I am going to Google earth it and see how continous it is.
> Sorry for all the grammer mistakes. Got in way late and am barely awake right now.


People ride all of the passes in CO. Even recreational rides like Ride The Rockies go over Monarch Pass. 

The road you saw coming out of Green River (I assume you meant Utah - there is also a Green River, Wyoming), is the old US Highway 6 and 50. It exists on and off between Green River, UT and Loma, CO. In some places I-70 goes over the top of it, and it is almost completely abandoned now. You could ride a mountain bike on it, but a road bike would be painful. Once east of Loma, it is basically the I-70 frontage road all the way to Denver, and again, I-70 overlays it in many places. It is legal to ride on I-70 out there, and most people touring from roughly Fruita, CO to Moab will take I-70 and then cut down to Highway 128 to Moab. If continuing across Utah, I-70 is really the only reasonable option. I rode from Moab to Fruita one day, and there is NO public source of potable water once you leave Moab on Highway 128, until you get to Loma, about 90 miles. I took 128 to where it turns west, then the old US 6 through Cisco to I-70, then I-70 to the Loma exit in Colorado, then old US-6 to Fruita. You need a gallon of water for that ride. 

BTW, the old US-6 is prominently featured in the great old 70's flick Vanishing Point.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

I live in Colorado and I think you must have seen the animatronic riders that the State had developed in conjunction with Disney. There's no real riding here, either mountain or road, everyone just plays video games and goes to the mall. No need to even think about it. 

Strava heat map will reveal the secrets......


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I just got back a week ago (live in Texas). Love riding there. A buddy of mine and I did Pikes Peak for the first time (won't do it again, likely). Absolutely the hardest 18.5 miles and 6700+ feet of gain I have ever done and I've done the Colorado Triple Bypass three times and Mt. Evans. Pikes Peak was harder, way harder. Started at the toll where it was sunny and 70 degrees, then half way up.. rain and 50, then 40 and sleet, then the last mile was low 30's and snow. 

Anyway, Colorado has several passes along the continental divide and they are all beautiful and challenging in their own unique ways.

Never pass up an opportunity to ride one!


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

I rode it last Saturday from my house, it is indeed a grind. The hardest climb in NA by some's standards if you start in Manitou, unrelentingly steep, long and high. The descent though..... :thumbsup:


----------

